# Suggestions on Better Performance for Synchron Pianos



## bobbyz123 (Apr 15, 2022)

I have been in dialog with VSL about this, and have messed with the latency/buffer settings for the Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen I own. My SSD is plenty fast, but I just don't like how pressing three notes, as you can see in the screenshot, has this much effect on peformance. Again, everything is fine and works OK, but my question is this:

_Would getting a new soundcard help with performance issues?_

The screenshot shows CPU performance, I know, but would a better audio interface take some load off the CPU, or am I just a dummy? Also, what's with the weird CPU spikes even when nothing is playing?

EDIT: Should've added my complete specs, how inconsiderate of me.

CPU: Ryzen 9 3950x
GPU: Radeon 5700 XT
RAM: 128 Gb
SSD: Samsung 870 QVO


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 15, 2022)

Those peaks look odd. First try changing the preload I think it defaults to 3072, try 8192 (gear icon > database). It'll take a up a bit more RAM but should use less CPU. You'll have to reload the plugin after you change it.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Apr 15, 2022)

Nothing gets rid of the spikes. I have tried everything, even reinstalled Windows 11.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 15, 2022)

It is AMD system?
If yes, disable fTPM.

AMD or Intel, disable:

Disable Widgets 
https://www.elevenforum.com/t/enable-or-disable-widgets-feature-in-windows-11.1196/

Disable VBS 
https://windowsreport.com/windows-11-vbs-disable/

Disable Windows Hibernate
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2859-enable-disable-hibernate-windows-10-a.html










Some other Tweaks





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net






If you want to buy a new audio interface





What's a Good (cheap) Soundcard to use with Cubase?


What does 'channel' mean in this context? Everything in the DAW gets mixed down to one audio stream in the final mix, and that's what gets output to audio, so isn't that just one channel? A stereo signal is two "channels". One "channel" would be a monophonic signal.




vi-control.net


----------



## bobbyz123 (Apr 15, 2022)

Pictus said:


> It is AMD system?
> If yes, disable fTPM.
> 
> AMD or Intel, disable:
> ...


Tried all these things, still no dice... Just fyi I have included my specs in an edit up top.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 15, 2022)

For AMD 3000 it is a bit different, you first install the AMD chipset driver
and use the *AMD custom power profile*, make sure to get the latest
version and update to the latest BIOS.








AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers (4.11.15.342) Download


This driver package contains the chipset drivers for AMD Ryzen processors for best performance and energy-efficient operation on Microsoft Windows.




www.techpowerup.com








Also make sure the PCIe mode for the GPU is not AUTO, but GEN3 or GEN4.
*In the past, keeping it GEN3 fixed some weird behavior...*

Check with LatencyMon what is causing the spikes.




__





Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks


LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks



resplendence.com





This may also helps








View read / write / delete file activity on Windows 10/8/7/Vista


Tool for Windows that displays information about every read / write / delete operation of files occurs on your system.



www.nirsoft.net


----------



## bobbyz123 (Apr 15, 2022)

Pictus said:


> For AMD 3000 it is a bit different, you first install the AMD chipset driver
> and use the *AMD custom power profile*, make sure to get the latest
> version and update to the latest BIOS.
> 
> ...


None of this works. I don't know what I am supposed to be looking for exactly with this LatencyMon software.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Pictus (Apr 17, 2022)

I keep mine in 500Hz


----------



## bobbyz123 (Apr 17, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I keep mine in 500Hz



What does a mouse changing frame rate have to do with the CPU spikes on Synchron Pianos?


----------



## Pictus (Apr 17, 2022)

Anything that disrupt proper USB behavior can be the culprit.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 17, 2022)

The audio interface is irrelevant in this context so it must be something wrong with your Windows config.


----------



## Rafa Ferreira (Oct 7, 2022)

Sorry if I'm a bit late here but can you please share your ASIO drivers? I think your HW specs are just fine.
I had some trouble when I started using Synchron Pianos. ASIO4ALL was a very bad option, I tried a few different drivers until I finally reached a decent performance.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 7, 2022)

Rafa Ferreira said:


> Sorry if I'm a bit late here but can you please share your ASIO drivers? I think your HW specs are just fine.
> I had some trouble when I started using Synchron Pianos. ASIO4ALL was a very bad option, I tried a few different drivers until I finally reached a decent performance.


I was using Focusrite drivers from their website. After speaking with VSL, they came to the same conclusion that it was the drivers for PC, because they were shit. Which makes sense because I don't get this issue on the Mac. Do you mind telling me what drivers you used?


----------



## Rafa Ferreira (Oct 7, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> I was using Focusrite drivers from their website. After speaking with VSL, they came to the same conclusion that it was the drivers for PC, because they were shit. Which makes sense because I don't get this issue on the Mac. Do you mind telling me what drivers you used?


I am using a DAC after the PC and just before the headphones. It's an iFi Zen v2, which happened to provide an excellent driver after I updated its firmware. 3.9-4.4ms latency on Reaper using 44.1 kHz, 24bit, 128spls on 6 mics without pops, crackles, whatsoever...I'm extremely satisfied.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 7, 2022)

Rafa Ferreira said:


> I am using a DAC after the PC and just before the headphones. It's an iFi Zen v2, which happened to provide an excellent driver after I updated its firmware. 3.9-4.4ms latency on Reaper using 44.1 kHz, 24bit, 128spls on 6 mics without pops, crackles, whatsoever...I'm extremely satisfied.


And why exactly do I need a DAC if I have the Focusrite?


----------



## Rafa Ferreira (Oct 8, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> And why exactly do I need a DAC if I have the Focusrite?


I never suggested using a DAC, just told you my experience on this in case it helps.


----------



## Isotope4042 (Dec 3, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> I have been in dialog with VSL about this, and have messed with the latency/buffer settings for the Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen I own. My SSD is plenty fast, but I just don't like how pressing three notes, as you can see in the screenshot, has this much effect on peformance. Again, everything is fine and works OK, but my question is this:
> 
> _Would getting a new soundcard help with performance issues?_
> 
> ...





bobbyz123 said:


> I have been in dialog with VSL about this, and have messed with the latency/buffer settings for the Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen I own. My SSD is plenty fast, but I just don't like how pressing three notes, as you can see in the screenshot, has this much effect on peformance. Again, everything is fine and works OK, but my question is this:
> 
> _Would getting a new soundcard help with performance issues?_
> 
> ...


Did you solve it?


----------



## Ben (Dec 3, 2022)

If I'm not mistaken one colleague here at VSL had a similar issue recently, and it turned out to be an issue with the Focusrite interface. As soon as it was replaced with an interface form a different manufactorer the performance and CPU load went back to normal. Might be worth checking out if you experience the same issues and in case you are using a Focusrite interface @Isotope4042


----------



## Isotope4042 (Dec 3, 2022)

Ben said:


> If I'm not mistaken one colleague here at VSL had a similar issue recently, and it turned out to be an issue with the Focusrite interface. As soon as it was replaced with an interface form a different manufactorer the performance and CPU load went back to normal. Might be worth checking out if you experience the same issues and in case you are using a Focusrite interface @Isotope4042


Yeah, I'm experiencing the same issues as OP, but I'm using a RME Babyface on Windows 10. Hmm.. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Ben (Dec 3, 2022)

Isotope4042 said:


> Yeah, I'm experiencing the same issues as OP, but I'm using a RME Babyface on Windows 10. Hmm.. Not sure what to do.


In this case please contact [email protected] and add information like sample rate and audio buffer size, as well as what drive the samples are stored on.


----------



## Isotope4042 (Dec 3, 2022)

Ben said:


> In this case please contact su[email protected] and add information like sample rate and audio buffer size, as well as what drive the samples are stored on.


Thanks, Ben. Will do! 
PS. Really awesome pianos btw. Best I've ever tried.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Dec 4, 2022)

Isotope4042 said:


> Did you solve it?


Nope, just dealt with it. So strange because things work perfectly on the Macbook Pro. Even other Kontakt libraries loader faster and are more reliable. So strange.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 4, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> Nope, just dealt with it. So strange because things work perfectly on the Macbook Pro. Even other Kontakt libraries loader faster and are more reliable. So strange.


I had a rough time with my i9-7940x, similar CPU to yours but 14-core, and yours is about 20% faster. I have the same 128GB ram although I run on NVMe drives, that doesn't matter once your samples are loaded. I had a rough time with Snap/Crackle/Pop with Cubase and VSL pianos, but I didn't think it was my interface, I had a PreSonus Studio 192, a bit upper end, or so I thought. Very frustrating. Then I solved it and it wasn't cheap:






Babyface Pro FS | High-end USB Audio Interface - rme-usa.com


RME Audio Professional Live, Studio, Recording and Broadcast Solutions. Unrivalled Quality, Performance & Stability MADI Interfaces, Converters & Preamps.




www.rme-usa.com





Once I spent that grand, audio issues were gone. It's the interface but it's also their drivers, they have Windows figured out. An earlier post stated that the audio interface has nothing to do with it... not in my case, it FIXED IT. I run 48/24bit at 256 and my input latency is 5ms. IMO, the Babyface Pro FS with those RME drivers are the best in class for Windows. If you want to spend the money, of course... I sold a few things to get it but it was worth it.

I also truly believe that an RF shielded USB cable is mandatory for interfaces. Cheapest upgrade you can do in your studio.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Dec 4, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I had a rough time with my i9-7940x, similar CPU to yours but 14-core, and yours is about 20% faster. I have the same 128GB ram although I run on NVMe drives, that doesn't matter once your samples are loaded. I had a rough time with Snap/Crackle/Pop with Cubase and VSL pianos, but I didn't think it was my interface, I had a PreSonus Studio 192, a bit upper end, or so I thought. Very frustrating. Then I solved it and it wasn't cheap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. I wonder if Universal Audio Apollo would serve any better results?


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 4, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> Hmm. I wonder if Universal Audio Apollo would serve any better results?


I hear a lot of good things about them also. It seems like RME and UA are the most-used interfaces in the Windows world. Plus you get access to their plugins. One thing for sure, those two companies didn't get a good reputation with sub-par interfaces or drivers. If Microsoft would code their audio the same way as Apple, this would not be an issue, which is why your MacBook has no issues.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Dec 5, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I hear a lot of good things about them also. It seems like RME and UA are the most-used interfaces in the Windows world. Plus you get access to their plugins. One thing for sure, those two companies didn't get a good reputation with sub-par interfaces or drivers. If Microsoft would code their audio the same way as Apple, this would not be an issue, which is why your MacBook has no issues.


What do you mean about the drivers? Are they not high quality?


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 5, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> What do you mean about the drivers? Are they not high quality?


Oh, sorry, I worded that weird... what I meant was that UA and RME _HAVE_ a great reputation because of their great drivers... I did the sarcastic NJ thing where I was stating "hey, they didn't get to be that good having lousy stuff", lol...


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 5, 2022)

Not sure if you want to take it this far but I rarely see the Babyface Pro on sale, but Amazon does have it currently for $899:



Great return policy, lol... take it for a spin for a couple weeks and see if it works.


----------

